# my baby grunts all the time!



## MichelleAnnette (Aug 20, 2006)

Ds is 5 weeks old and he grunts A LOT. In his sleep and when he's awake. He seems to do it much less when he is sleeping in arms as opposed to sleeping next to me in bed. It doesn't seem to be related to pooping. He seems happy and healthy, but it drives me nuts! I wake up next to a grunting baby in the wee hours of the morning every day. He nurses and then goes back to grunting sleep. What is this?


----------



## sugarlumpkin (Dec 20, 2006)

Babies are noisy. He will grow out of it and then start making other weird noises.


----------



## txbikegrrl (Jul 20, 2006)

My DS does the same thing -- he's done it almost since birth. I think it's cute, but it can be distressing at night...

I've wondered why too though. I guess it's "normal" or at least not totally unusual.


----------



## BirthInStyle (May 4, 2006)

Yes, my baby has done that since birth. We have determined that it means she wants to be on mama since that seems to help slightly.


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

My DD did that for the first couple of months as well. I was kind of embarrassed, because people would say "Ooops, she's working on a good one!!"







But finally one day, I was changing her in a public restroom (ew) and from out of a stall I heard "I just love those new-baby grunts!!!" And out walked a grandma. It was sweet, because I realized that a lot of parents probably knew that it was just a brand-new baby thing.


----------



## FiddleMama (Feb 27, 2007)

My little guy was a grunter too- he grew out of it. Now I miss the little piggy sounds.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Yep, my cousin's nickname as a baby was "Hunter the Grunter". She's 30 now and we still call her that sometimes.


----------



## acp (Apr 15, 2007)

My baby too! She's 6 wks old now, and we call her Grunty McGee sometimes, and laugh at all the grunts and groans she constantly comes out with. We even had to move her moses basket out of our room fairly early, since she was so loud while sleeping that i'd be up most of the night listening to her, wondering when she was going to wake up and actually be hungry.
I don't think it's anything to worry about at all, though - we just laugh at it and tease her for the unladylike noises she comes out with. It's somehow fitting since our main nickname for her is Willa Gorilla. It definitely doesn't seem to be associated with pooping or discomfort of any kind. I'm sure she (and your ds) will grow out of it.... Good luck with the sleeping, though! I told my husband recently that I'm not sure what we would have done if we had decided to have a family bed, since there's no way we (and especially me) would have gotten any sleep.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

DD grunted ALL the time as a newborn too! She did eventually grow out of it. Not sure why she grunted so much, it didn't seem to be poop related or anything like that, I think maybe she was just uncomfortable. Kept us up a lot though.


----------



## mittendrin (Nov 5, 2003)

Chiming in - my ds2 was a grunter. Perfectly normal!


----------



## JunebugsMom (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm so glad I don't have the only grunter! definitely hard to get sleep at night, though.


----------



## tuscany123 (Feb 15, 2004)

Yup - us too. DS is 9 wks old, and grunts a lot! It surprised me because his big sister made some sleep noises - but nothing like this! My guy farts in his sleep too - but sometimes this wakes him up


----------



## Valerieg (May 13, 2007)

Gosh do I miss the baby grunts. They are normal! Sooooo cute. And you don't notice that they're gone until you see another newborn baby and hear them grunting and then you think, "my little baby is growing up."


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

grunting babies are such fun!
totally normal, so much so that they have come up with a name for it . yes in the world today, if it happens to more than a child or two it becomes a syndrome...LOL
what's it called you asked?
Grunting Baby Syndrome


----------



## aurora_skys (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittn* 
grunting babies are such fun!
totally normal, so much so that they have come up with a name for it . yes in the world today, if it happens to more than a child or two it becomes a syndrome...LOL
what's it called you asked?
Grunting Baby Syndrome

hahaha sounds serious!


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aurora_skys* 
hahaha sounds serious!









what is the silliest is that it does exist! look
http://parentingsolved.typepad.com/p...ng_baby_s.html


----------



## splath (May 18, 2007)

Yep, totally normal! Dd was a grunter right around that time, too


----------

